# Mid '30s Biltwell Globe Coaster Wagon



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Picked this up yesterday at the Smoopy's show. Ca. 1935 Biltwell Globe. Missing the handle stand/battery box and obviously headlights. Kinda on the fence with this one to leave as is or see if I can find parts which I think may be reproduced. The plus--has all four original hubcaps and tires still roll smooth. If anyone has any original ads I would like to see them. I'm also interested in any info such as years made. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 23, 2019)

That is one cool wagon! Nice find!


----------



## kccomet (Jun 23, 2019)

I use to collect pedal cars, trikes, and wagons back in the day. I've had a couple of these, and always thought the style was so deco cool. reminds me of a low coffee table on wheels. I bet there's some color to be brought back


----------

